# Horrible diarrhea



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Poor Jinx has been through a real hellish 24 hours or so. He has had diarrhea all over the place. I've been talking with Janet Birdsall and we have him on Immodium AD, Gatorade, and chicken & rice. 

His poor tushy is raw.

We have a vet appointment for this afternoon. I hope they can get this under control. It's been like poop gravy around here.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Jinx. I hope it's cleared up very soon for both of your sakes.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Poor baby! Go to the vet ASAP because he might get dehydrated. 
Hugs, kisses and good wishes from 
Marina&Roki


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He has an appointment this afternoon. I don't think he'll get dehydrated. I've been giving him Gatorade every hour or so.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww..poor little thing. keep us posted!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope the Vet has something that works. Hugs


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

We went thru that recently! Very much a worry. Hope Jinx is better soon!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

ivyagogo said:


> Poor Jinx has been through a real hellish 24 hours or so. He has had diarrhea all over the place. I've been talking with Janet Birdsall and we have him on Immodium AD, Gatorade, and chicken & rice.
> 
> His poor tushy is raw.
> 
> We have a vet appointment for this afternoon. I hope they can get this under control. It's been like poop gravy around here.


Glad you're getting Jinx to the vet! Camellia went through a bout of diarrhea and vomiting - gosh; i even remember the date it started; 27 May 2011. I got her to the vet right away; they gave her something called Diarsanyl, which is described on the box as a "Nutritional Supplement for the Intestinal Mucosa." It helped a lot! - though it took some time to take hold.

In my understanding, commonly, when a dog has diarrhea and vomiting, it's best to fast the dog for 12 to 24 hours. My vets said this time, 24 hours. Then I started feeding (in small, frequent amounts) boiled chicken breast, and overcooked WHITE rice, this rice being easiest to digest. To get Camellia to eat the rice, I had to add some of the water I'd boiled the chicken in. I learned quickly to feed the rice with the chicken-water FIRST, to get Camellia to eat that; then I'd feed her the chicken. I used about two or three parts rice to one part chicken.

Camellia recovered nicely, in about five days.

I HOPE Jinx will feel better very, very soon; it's horrid to watch their discomfort.

Please report back on what the vet says, and on how Jinx is doing!

Thanks!
Thu, 1 Mar 2012 08:15:08 (PST)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

I had another thought, and also, some alternative ideas for hydrating.

Isn't Pedialyte (maybe it's spelled "Pedialite") full of electrolytes? Maybe available in pharmacies?

If it were me, I'd prefer that to Gatorade, only because of additional stuff in Gatorade - flavorings, for instance. Maybe those would contribute to gut-upset? I really don't know!

Anyway, I'd be asking my vet about it, and even perhaps getting a second opinion. And/or doing further research on the Internet about such topics.

Also, I'd be very hesitant to use Immodium. I never asked my vet about using that, though the idea had occurred to me more than once. My vet happens to be a specialist (board-certified) in Internal Medicine, and that is great - very helpful!

And what MIGHT be a biggie - if you feed anything in the way of commercial foods for dogs, such as kibble, or - chicken jerky - check for recalls! I'm not sure how to search that out, maybe the U.S. FDA has a site where you can look things up.

I believe there have been two recalls on chicken jerky made in China. Don't want to scare you unduly, but dogs have become violently ill, and perhaps even died, from eating chicken jerky made in China. Check labels with great care.

I surely hope none of my scary ideas applies to Jinx!

Today is my weekly Hunt Day (I do errands in town, and DogDaddy George comes out from the Big City to stay with Camellia while I shop). So I'll be out most of the day, but will check in this evening to find out how Jinx is doing!

Big hugs to you and Jinx,

Thu, 1 Mar 2012 10:00:09 (PST)


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor Jinx, I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My husband is bringing him to the emergency vet. I don't want to wait until 4:30. He is totally lethargic and has barely ate all day. I am really worried.

I can't imagine that he could have come in contact with Parvo. If it was parvo, he'd be pretty much bleeding out his butt, right? He did have a dot of red in his diarrhea last night, but the breeder said that was just from him straining. 

I am completely freaking out.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Carol - I am very careful not to give anything made in China to Jinx or Gryff.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww poor puppy. Let us know how it goes. Hope he feels better soon. Hugs.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Poor Jinx! I think you are right to have your husband bring him right away.

I hope he's ok.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for Jinx. Does he go out in your yard? My dogs try to eat grass sometimes, and that usually prompts diarrhea in my sensitive-gut little guy. It may not be the true cause, but I try to stop him anyway, especially if he tries to eat grass on neighborhood lawns where other dogs go.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

this is VERY strange... I know Janet is a fantastic breeder, has she ever seen something like this with any of her pups???
I am praying for Jinx...


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor pup. Hope he's all right. Get well soon lil Jinx.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My husband just called. They are admitting Jinx and running tests. They said his stomach was in a lot of pain. Poor baby.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, wow. Glad your husband took him in. I do hope Jinx will be OK. Will be thinking of him today and hope they figure out what it is quickly and get him on the mend.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Poor thing, both you and Jinx. You're in my thoughts! Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hope he doen't have a blockage. Glad he's being seen.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, so scary! I hope they figure it out quickly and he'll be feeling better FAST!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I just saw this thanks to a friend on the list. I have fingers crossed for Jinx. I will keep watching for word of improvement. Poor little guy. Keep us posted. :hug:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

His blood work is okay and they sent out the fecal, but it's not anything awful. He is on meds for stomach cramps and on an IV, his blood sugar is really low.

The question now is whether we leave him overnight. The vet wants him kept overnight on a drip. There is no staff there overnight, which we aren't happy with. They can keep a nurse there for us, or we could have him transferred to a 24/7 staffed place - both of which will cost an additional fortune.

Janet wants us to pick him up and either administer the drop ourselves or give him additional electrolytes during the night. She is going to call the vet and try to work this out for us. I really don't want him there all night and I don't want to spend $1100 on vet bills the very first week we have the puppy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> His blood work is okay and they sent out the fecal, but it's not anything awful. He is on meds for stomach cramps and on an IV, his blood sugar is really low.
> 
> The question now is whether we leave him overnight. The vet wants him kept overnight on a drip. There is no staff there overnight, which we aren't happy with. They can keep a nurse there for us, or we could have him transferred to a 24/7 staffed place - both of which will cost an additional fortune.
> 
> Janet wants us to pick him up and either administer the drop ourselves or give him additional electrolytes during the night. She is going to call the vet and try to work this out for us. I really don't want him there all night and I don't want to spend $1100 on vet bills the very first week we have the puppy.


NOBODY will watch him the way you will...I agree, I don't like to leave a dog unattended drip or no drip! If anything happens you can get him to an ER vet quickly????? Of course it is your decision..I just know you are worried..


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

If there is nobody to watch him over night, there is no way I will keep him there. I am so sorry this is happening on his first week home. OMG You must be feeling so worried. 
Hugs.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

When Misty had a reaction to rawhide and become dehydrated my vet put water under her skin and sent her home, this is very effective the body take it in slowly, don't know it is effective for puppies. How scary. Hope your pup is better soon.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't blame you for not wanting him there overnight with no supervision. I do not understand that philosophy at all. When Augie had his neuter, they wanted him there overnight, with no one on duty. I told them I was not comfortable with that, and so we were referred to another vet who released the dogs at the end of the working day. I would think, in this case, you could better monitor is progress and get him emergency help if need be.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> When Misty had a reaction to rawhide and become dehydrated my vet put water under her skin and sent her home, this is very effective the body take it in slowly, don't know it is effective for puppies. How scary. Hope your pup is better soon.


When Augie had his urinary tract infection, the vet did this technique as well to hydrate him and help flush him out.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Get well soon Jinx.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh, goodness, you did the right thing to take him in right away! I hope you can get him home tonight - nothing like mommy's care to make a boy feel better .


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Ivy,
So sorry that you are all going through this with poor little Jinx.

It is good that your breeder is being so proactive for Jinx. I'm sure she is very upset and concerned too!
I pray that he is better soon.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

bloody diahrea isn't as alarming as it seems. If the dog has tummy problems, especially a young puppy, it doesn't take much to irritate the insides, therefore blood. 
I'd not leave him unsupervised over night, but bring him home, stay up and monitor him, and bring him back when they open in the morning.
Hope Jinx is better quickly.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Just back from Hunt Day, and watching!

I'd be inclined to bring Jinx home for the night, provided you could rush him in to the ER again if need be.

If you're very savvy and experienced, you might even be able to keep the IV drip going overnight; I have one friend who used to do that for her diabetic dog - but - it's VERY tricky; you have to do it just right.

Mayve the fluids under the skin would be the way to go, instead; it's easier to manage than an IV drip. Could the ER vets or techs instruct you for managing overnight?

Rooting and praying for you and Jinx! SO glad your husband didn't wait, but took Jinx in earlier.

I know you'll keep us posted when you can, and I'll be continuing to watch.

Thu, 1 Mar 2012 15:50:56 (PST)


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

There is nothing more stressful than our furbabies being sick. I, too, am praying for you.

I would not leave your dog alone at the vet; I would get detailed instructions and paperwork from your current vet and either go to the 24/7 clinic with all of the documentation or bring him home, monitor closely and be ready to head out with documentation in hand. I think, IMHO, he would be very lonely and scared if left alone in a strange place and that would only make his condition worse.

I have had health scares with Dionna before and have had to take her to the 24/7 emergency vet locally. It can be so stressful; because I have experienced this before (as a lot of us have), I am praying for you to have strength to get through this. 

I also second the recommendation about boiling the chicken and using the water to wet down the white rice--that broth has nutrients and also helps get fluids down.

Praying for you and your furbaby!

Also, I had to give my pet hedgehog IM fluids for 10 days due to a slight kidney issue and dehydration. Well, when the vet told me that I was going to be the one having to do this, I nearly fainted. It was a 7-8 step process, involving needles, saline IV bag, syringe, butterfly clips etc.--a systematic procedure to keep everything sterile and the last step was sticking the fluids in his upper back, which involved them showing me how to do so. Well, despite my fear, I did it (with hubby's help). And despite my hedgie huffing at me and being very unhappy. So, if you have to administer medications, have them show you (as many times as you need until you feel confident and take notes if needed) and your love will give you the strength to do it.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

andra said:


> There is nothing more stressful than our furbabies being sick. I, too, am praying for you.
> 
> I would not leave your dog alone at the vet; I would get detailed instructions and paperwork from your current vet and either go to the 24/7 clinic with all of the documentation or bring him home, monitor closely and be ready to head out with documentation in hand. I think, IMHO, he would be very lonely and scared if left alone in a strange place and that would only make his condition worse.
> 
> ...


Aren't those subcutaneous fluids? Just wondering. I did that with my cat once. She did NOT tolerate it well at all, and I had to give up doing it. She was on her deathbed anyway, at age 19.5, of kidney failure, so I took her in the next day, and we put her down.

But of course, we expect Jinx to recover fully, at his tender age, and I hope it will be a quick recovery. It's just wildly frightening while it's going on.

GREAT suggestion about bringing home documentation from the vet so as to take it along if a trip to the ER is needed overnight; I wouldn't have thought of that one.

And I agree about getting people to show how to administer fluids - and repeat showing as needed. And writing down instructions.

Soooo, I'm here watching, checking in every half hour or so (Camellia permitting, and if I don't fall asleep at the helm!)

Jinx - hang in there, and get well fast! Your family needs you to recover quickly! And you have a whole HUGE forum rooting for you, I feel perfectly sure!

Thu, 1 Mar 2012 16:45:06 (PST)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Carol, there is an update on the 'Jinx Update' thread.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok, I see the update thread too  I am glad there is a plan and Jinx is being taken care of.

Carol, I am not sure what the official term is for what my vet had me do to my hedgehog regarding injecting the saline fluids in his back area--hedgies are small (and prickly when upset LOL)--I had to get the fluids in at a specific angle so as not to hurt him. The fluid then was slowly absorbed into his system. It was a many step process and I had the vet tech show me many times plus I took notes in order to not mess up. I did it, despite my fear, because of my love for him.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Carol, there is an update on the 'Jinx Update' thread.


I can't find it - can you point me to it? Which forum?

Thanks!

Thu, 1 Mar 2012 18:24:13 (PST)


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Yikes just read all this, thinking of you guys big hugs!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Found the Jinx update thread - thanks!

Thu, 1 Mar 2012 18:36:49 (PST)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes!! Scary!! I wouldn't have left him there overnight either, one vet hospital here (the one Gucci goes to , actually) caught fire at night and killed the animals that were staying there overnight, as they had no night watch person either. I believe they changed the policy on that, but still..the way I see it, if Jinx were to take another bad turn at night, you could just take him to the other 24 hour place 

I gather this thread has moved to another thread, so I am going to go find that.

hugs,
Kara


----------

